# Chilean



## Lurker (May 13, 2010)

I can't believe that we are not discussing the Chilean that we all picked up in the last couple of days. I have 3 buckets, 2 Chianti and one Malbec. 
All aprox. 1.90 SG (21.5 Brix) pH 3.60. Should be fine wine. It even smells great.


----------



## Edward Sacco (May 13, 2010)

Rich, Picked mine up yesterday 2 Chianti and 2 Malbec. Had more ordered but had to change order. Didn't know if we were moving to California at ordering time. This is my 4th year with Chileans and all have been great. I've won some competions with them. 
God bless, Ed


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2010)

Got my 6
2 cab/merlot
2 Carmenere
1 Red Zin
1 Malbec
AHH.. The smell of 6 buckets fermenting in the room.. Kinda takes your breath away !


----------



## ffemt128 (May 14, 2010)

Picked up 4 for my first juice attempt

Pinot Grigio
Sauvigion Blanc
Cabernet Blanc
Chianti

Smells good so far, the little yeasties appear to be happy.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2010)

I feel better now, I'm not alone. Ah, I can't wait, its only my second time with chilean.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 14, 2010)

You guys are getting me all charged up!  My pail won't be here next till week.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

REMEMBER THE 3 "P's"?


----------



## Rock (May 14, 2010)

Ok Tom what are the 3ps?


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

LOL!
Patience
Patience
Patience
will get you some good wine. You know, You can't rush winemaking.
  =


----------



## Rock (May 15, 2010)

Thats great i couldnt agree more.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

Rock,
Say hi to Ferris Ave.. I lived on that street 40 years ago.


----------



## Rock (May 15, 2010)

Small world Tom,I just went to the ferris hill club for a meeting last week.


----------



## ramdisk (May 15, 2010)

I’m a first time wine maker and just following some of my local friend’s advice.

I have Chilean Malbec, fermentation is done with a SG .9960, added 2 tsp of Potassium Sorbate and de-gassed then racked on May 2, 2010.
I almost forgot I added 3/4 cup of Oak during primary fermentation

It looks like you guys have some experience with Chilean juices, so anyone willing to explain the steps and share experiences on what works and what didn’t work. 

I need all the help I can find, my wife and I are really having fun with this.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

ramdisk said:


> I’m a first time wine maker and just following some of my local friend’s advice.
> 
> I have Chilean Malbec, fermentation is done with a SG .9960, added 2 tsp of Potassium Sorbate and de-gassed then racked on May 2, 2010.
> I almost forgot I added 3/4 cup of Oak during primary fermentation
> ...



OK so its in the secondary. You did not add and sulfites (k=meta) 1/4tsp. Also sorbate is added at 1/2tsp per gallon so, you are 1 tsp short. Adding the Oak in the primary probably didnt do much so add at least 1-2 cups. Let it sit for 4-6 weeks and rack and after racking degas again.
Then get back to us. Plan on aging at least 6-12 months before bottling
I have 6 Chilean fermenting now.
Ck out my signature as to whats fermenting/aging


----------



## Lurker (May 15, 2010)

Tom said:


> LOL!
> Patience
> Patience
> Patience
> ...



Tom, I thought it was taste, taste, taste.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

That too. BUT he didnt start yet so.. nothing to taste


----------



## Wade E (May 15, 2010)

Seeing as how this is a dry wine the amount of sorbate you added is fine and actually not even needed but it does have anti microbial properties so it will help in shelf life a little but like Tom said you need to ad sulfite as thats what really protects your wine from oxidation and 1/4 tsp per gallon is the recommended dosage.


----------



## Rock (May 16, 2010)

Ramdisk your wine would be better if you put your malbec thru malo.fermention dont know if you can do this now that you added sorbate.Maybe one of the others can answer that one.I know you cant if you already added k-meta.


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2010)

Never add sorbate to wine that went or planning on MLF. Sorbate added to wine with MLF will give you a geranium taste.
Also do not add sulftite if planning MLF. 
Sulfite after MLF


----------



## Rock (May 16, 2010)

Thats what i thought.Thanks Tom.


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2010)

........


----------

